# 2011 Orbea Alma



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Can Anyone help me shave some pounds/ounces?:thumbsup: 
The bike itself is like 20 pounds. It's kind of heavy compared to other Top-of-the-line bikes.
Everything is pretty much stock. Except, the seat, and grips.
Thanks,
Jmunoz


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

wheels are tyres?


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Any suggestions?


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Get some Stans wheels and you could drop a couple hundred grams.


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

take them off and weigh them


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Front wheel with tire, rotor, and skewer:1,642 grams
Rear wheel with cassette, tire, rotor, and skewer: 1,997 grams


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You have a nice, reliable bike. You can take any part of it and make it lighter if you have the time and money to do it. It just depends on how weenie you want to go.
The pedals would be an obvious choice.
You should make a list of every component on your bike and people will suggest lighter alternatives.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

*Specifications*

Frame: Orbea Alma
Fork: RockShox Sid XX
Wheels: Mavic SLR
Tires: Hutchinson Python
Shifters: Sram XX
Front Derailleur: Sram XX
Rear Derrailleur: Sram XX
Crankset: Sram XX BB30 39/26
Cassette: Sram XX 11-36
Pedals: CrankBrothers Candy 2ti
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
Handlebar: Easton EC 90
Stem: FSA OS-99
Brakes: Sram XX
Seatpost: Orbea OC
Water Bottle Cages: Blackburn Camber CF 
Grips:ESI chunky
Rotors: Avid Clean Sweep X


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I recognize that bike!
I'd look at wheels and tires first. Your light enough that you could get away with ZTR Podium MMX wheels, which will save around 300g. Then get some Maxxis Aspens (work great for TMBRA races), which will save you around 100g up to 300g, depending on which Pythons you're running.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I was looking more at some tubulars. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Man, that is a beautiful bike. I have an Orca, and it's Special Sauce.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, indeed. It's crazy fast. But,The funny thing is that I'm 13. And, a weight weenie.:thumbsup:


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Yes, indeed. It's crazy fast. But,The funny thing is that I'm 13. And, a weight weenie.:thumbsup:


Lol. You're way ahead of the pack then. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

You know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Frame: Switch to a Cannondale Flash. Just kidding.
Fork: You could switch to DT but it wouldn't be as stiff and would require more maintenance. I would keep the SID.
Wheels: You can absolutely get lighter wheels but there's nothing wrong with the ones you have.
Tires: Depends on your racing/training conditions.
Shifters: Sram XX
Front Derailleur: Use a road front derailleur to save weight but some say it has inferior performance. There's a thread about XX with road front der. on this forum.
Rear Derrailleur: Sram XX. You can mod this with lighter bolts and pulleys. I wouldn't bother.
Crankset: You could switch to a Lightning carbon crank with the XX rings or something lighter. I wouldn't bother. You might want a light BB when you wear out the original.
Cassette: Sram XX 11-36
Pedals: I would absolutely switch to 4ti if you like Eggbeaters.
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
Handlebar: You can get crazy light bars but they cost a fortune.
Stem: Maybe switch to Syntace F99.
Brakes: There's lighter options but I'd keep the XX.
Seatpost: *Way* lighter options out there. Browse this forum for ideas.
Water Bottle Cages: Blackburn Camber CF 
Grips:ESI chunky
Rotors: Avid Clean Sweep X

Other: Lighter bolts, cables, housing, headset?, chain. Keep browsing the forum for ideas.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

@Limba, Thanks. And, I will keep on looking at the forum.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

well here it goes:
- wheels would be on top of my list along with choosing the tire that fits your needs the best.
- how much does that seat post weight?
- " stem?

On the other end of things, your only 13, so without knowing you I would have to guess that your skills are still developing. With that being said, ride the crap out of the bike and better yourself first! I know you don't want to hear that, but it surely won't hurt.

Sweet bike :thumbsup:


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

bquinn has some good points. If only I had a bike like that when I was 13. That's a very nice bike and I would just have fun riding it and worry about upgrades later.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Yes, indeed. It's crazy fast. But,The funny thing is that I'm 13. And, a weight weenie.:thumbsup:


The first step to fixing a problem is to acknowledge that you have a problem Welcome to the club kiddo!

Now...look for some alternate wheels perhaps. Tires too like people have already mentioned. Not sure if you said you have ti spindles or not, but you can ebay those from a guy who manufactures aftermarket spindles for around $50 I think. The candy pedal is a bit heavier than just the regular beaters also...maybe get the regular ones and then add the ti spindles...

Lighter rotors perhaps?

At 13, you probably are not over the 165lb-ish weight limit for the spindles either..

Sweeeet bike. Now go win some races:thumbsup:


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> Frame: Orbea Alma
> Fork: RockShox Sid XX
> Wheels: Mavic SLR
> Tires: Hutchinson Python
> ...


start with tires & wheels: stan´s podiums:thumbsup: & rocket rons.
brakes & rotors: get some r1´s or kcnc x7´s
stem: fsa=heavy.. get a extralite one.
handlebar: i suggest the new ultimate carbon flat bar:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

i think that will do it!!!


----------



## turnerth (Aug 4, 2010)

If it was me... and I am guessing you are not 200lbs

Enve XC wheels with a rear XTR hub and a Lefty Carbon fork.. but dude put some miles on it first. 

And seriously at thirteen, save the money and buy some Chipotle stock.. or a stereo.. or a moped.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

turnerth said:


> And seriously at thirteen, save the money and buy some Chipotle stock.. or a stereo.. or a moped.


 if I only realized how to save money when I was young I'd be sitting pretty right now, but hobbies like mtb'ing always keep that from happening :madman:


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

here is one at 7.54 kg 

http://andersjuul.dk/article_info.php?articles_id=38


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish mine could be THAT light. :madman:


----------

